# Autosport Show 2009



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi to all, popped into the show today, all in all a bit dissapointed, seemed very quiet, maybe just because it was a Trade Day.It will liven up at the weekend me thinks....
A few quick pics from today....























































:thumb::thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice pic's.........:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Its was a very good show, much smaller this year.


----------



## cookie_ek4 (Apr 14, 2008)

super jelous.. mclaren looks amazing wish i was there to see that


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave - nice pics but PLEASE lose those horrendous frames


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - nice pics but PLEASE lose those horrendous frames


They are the same as i have in my living room :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

A20 LEE said:


> Its was a very good show, much smaller this year.


Oh my chuffing god :doublesho :argie:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Cant agree I thought the show was poor , stupidly expensive . No decent show guide , the web site before the show was very slow so I gave up working out what I wanted to see. Hi point of the show was the BMW stand and The guys from Dodo .


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

A20 LEE said:


>


wouldn't mind getting to grips with Santa Pod :lol::lol:
what car is that behind them ?? Alfa....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^^ the car is the one that Tim @ Envy washed at the show :thumb:

I'd prefer the other 2 myself :lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

ads2k said:


> ^^^^ the car is the one that Tim @ Envy washed at the show :thumb:
> 
> I'd prefer the other 2 myself :lol:


Ah, knew it was an Alfa but didn't know which model, speaking of models ... the other two are too skinny for me:lol:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> wouldn't mind getting to grips with Santa Pod :lol::lol:
> what car is that behind them ?? Alfa....


What, there was a car behind them? :lol:


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres afew from us: on the saturady.




































Seen the boys working hard lol




























And the one we cleaned on wenesday:


----------



## tjay (Mar 4, 2008)

That McLaren F1 is gorgeous.:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was there today too, didn't see the orange Challenger though!


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> I was there today too, didn't see the orange Challenger though!


It was their on thursday Lloyd71 not saturday good job i got a picture on wednesday nite them lol


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Had to laugh when we looked at the Challenger, some kid with ginger hair was crouched down looking closely at the wheels, one of our group said "matches your hair mate" :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

smart valeting said:


> It was their on thursday Lloyd71 not saturday good job i got a picture on wednesday nite them lol


Oh yeah, just realised I misread the bit above the photos!
I couldn't find the Fiat 500 race car anywhere, did you see that by any chance?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

ads2k said:


> ^^^^ the car is the one that Tim @ Envy washed at the show :thumb:
> 
> I'd prefer the other 2 myself :lol:





smart valeting said:


> Heres afew from us: on the saturady.


cor, someone got to grips with Santa Pod, lucky bugger:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

some cracking cars! anyone got any pics of the Milltek and AmD Technik Stand?


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Oh yeah, just realised I misread the bit above the photos!
> I couldn't find the Fiat 500 race car anywhere, did you see that by any chance?


Yeh sorry not got a Picture tho 
(Will ask my freind who went with me as he was taking pictures as well)


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Had to laugh when we looked at the Challenger, some kid with ginger hair was crouched down looking closely at the wheels, one of our group said "matches your hair mate" :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: wish had herd that i would have wet my self :lol:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

That Nissan GTr looked awful in pink! Or is just a bad pic of a red one?


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> cor, someone got to grips with Santa Pod, lucky bugger:lol:


 I tryed to offer a free sample of dodo juice but they never belived me it was car wax lol:wave:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> That Nissan GTr looked awful in pink! Or is just a bad pic of a red one?


It actually looked a lot more red in person, the lighting in that place is horrible.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool, thanks for that, I was worried someone had made the error of having such a beautiful car like the GTR sprayed pink!:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

DPN said:


>


Fun Cups indeed !!!

:doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking pics. :thumb:


----------

